# Shark Fishing Piers?



## Nobluff99 (Oct 10, 2014)

Are there any piers left that allow shark fishing on them, landing the shark


----------



## Muygrande66 (Feb 29, 2016)

Navarre does


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

Unless something's changed ..... Navarre Pier closes after dark so far as I know. 

I fish sharks from the beach .... I don't like to be crowded & don't want no part of that pier nonsense anyway. And who wants to haul a shark 30' up from the water? Not me.

You'll need a yak though if you want to get your baits way out there, unless you're gonna swim your baits out _(cautionary note on that: it might impress your buddies, but sharks don't care how big your balls are.)_ 

If you don't have a yak .... put a call out on the PFF here in the Surf Fishing section when you're coming down & it's likely somebody else with a yak will be out sharkin' the same day or night and help ya out. I've both borrowed yaks & loaned my own for that.


----------



## Nobluff99 (Oct 10, 2014)

We got a yak that we can bring....gonna be down there friday night and all saturday....ft pickens our best bet?


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

If you camp at Pickens you can fish the pier all night. Good fishing off that pier


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Yeah I would do it from the beach for sure, no fee, more room, and less people!


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

If your going to fish the beach find a secluded area (take the extra effort to walk in or drive further) or fish at night and pack up by 7am. The crowds and "oohs and awes" seem cool at the time but when your fish ends up in PNJ or north west Florida daily news face book page it just causes trouble for everyone. Use the day light hours to catch bait and enjoy the beach, run baits at night.


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

I just go for some night kings off Pensacola pier. So happen to hook up a nice one I just walk it to the beach :whistling:


----------



## flipper1 (Dec 2, 2013)

@brandon SPC how are you catching Kings at night?


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

flipper1 said:


> @brandon SPC how are you catching Kings at night?


Cigs and live hard tails. 

You catch a lot of sharks grouper fishing off Pensacola pier too.


----------



## Caleb 850 (Mar 23, 2016)

didn't realize you could catch grouper off pensacola pier, I should try sometime.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Caleb 850 said:


> didn't realize you could catch grouper off pensacola pier, I should try sometime.


Fishing and catching is a lot different. You can fish for a lot of things, only a few things will actually bite. Better use wire for the grouper.


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

flipper1 said:


> @brandon SPC how are you catching Kings at night?


I meant to put kings in quotes "kings" oops. Haven't caught one at night yet but have caught a lot of sharks as a by catch :whistling:


----------

